# upgrades



## redlineslash (Nov 13, 2010)

so i just got a 93 hardbody 4x4. it was mid motor swap so i got with only one bolt holding the motor in. so i figure this is the perfect time to upgrade. ive got $1000 to finish installing the motor and hopefully some performance upgrades. im not looking to turn this truck into a hard core wheeler just a weekend worrior/daily driver thing. any ideas or pointers


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

V6 or KA? if the engine swap was a fresh motor swap, make sure the motor mounts are new as well as the tranny mount. if it was an upgrade from 4 to 6 then there is a lot more to look at.


----------



## redlineslash (Nov 13, 2010)

Its the la 4 cylinder. Why should I get new mounts.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

$1000 won't get you much in serious upgrades, assuming that part of that will need to go to finishing the engine job. Next, look at other areas to make the truck reliable and road worthy, such as the condition of the tires, brakes, other fluids, wheel alignment, wiper blades, etc. If you still have a good deal of money after that, you can look at headers and exhaust upgrades, cold air intakes...further upgrades could take you into performance camshafts or turbos, but then you're looking well past your $1000 budget.


----------



## redlineslash (Nov 13, 2010)

I've already set aside some money for the rest of the motor swap and a basic tune up/fluids. Tires are good. Cams and turbos are definitely out of thepicture right now. I'm more looking for bolt on items or better yet names of successful products people have used to upgrade


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Upgrade items can be hard to find out there for this engine, but they exist if you do a bit of searching. Some of the popular sites are Nissan Parts, Nissan Truck Parts, Nissan Suspension Kits, 4x4 Parts | 4x4parts.com and JIM WOLF TECHNOLOGY, INC. / NISSAN PERFORMANCE / NISSAN RACING /INFINITI PERFORMANCE, to name a couple. Pacesetter headers are popular choices for many of the Nissan engines.


----------



## redlineslash (Nov 13, 2010)

What are some of the weak points when it comes down to trail use.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Depends on the trails you plan on driving. The power output of the I4 and V6 are common complaints.


----------



## redlineslash (Nov 13, 2010)

what motor/motors do people swap them with. im planning on swaping a 302 in my 90 2 wheel drive hardbody but would like to stay with the import route on the 4x4


----------

